# A man in South Carolina...



## Rainee (Oct 17, 2014)

*A                                                           man in **South                                                           Carolina**                                                           had a flat                                                           tire, pulled                                                           off on the                                                           side of the                                                           road, and                                                           proceeded to                                                           put a bouquet                                                           of flowers in                                                           front of the                                                           car and one                                                           behind it.                                                           Then he got                                                           back in the                                                           car to wait.*




*A                                                           passerby                                                           studied the                                                           scene as he                                                           drove by, and                                                           was so curious                                                           he turned                                                           around and                                                           went back. He                                                           asked the                                                           fellow what                                                           the problem                                                           was.*




*The                                                           man replied,                                                           "I got a flat                                                           tahr."*





*The                                                           passerby                                                           asked, "But,                                                           what's with                                                           the flowers?"*




*The                                                           man responded,                                                           "When you                                                           break down,                                                           they tell you                                                           to put flares                                                           in the front                                                           and flares in                                                           the back. I                                                           never did                                                           understand it,                                                           neither."   *


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2014)




----------

